# New Algorithm DataBase



## victor17011998 (Jan 2, 2017)

Recently a new Algorithm DataBase like algdb.net has created: cubing-algs.ru
It has a small response time and own image generator. Also it has search by tags.
It's pretending to be multi-language in future. It already has two supported languages.
What do you think about it?


----------

